# >:(



## Guest (Apr 16, 2010)

I am so freaking sick of this. I honestly don't have anyone in my life who gives a crap about me. Oh, I know people who claim to be friends but they are not there when I need them. Real friends are. My family is gone. None of them are there for me. I post facebook updates and blog posts and no one responds. I try to make appointments to see old friends and they avoid me. I seriously feel like if I killed myself today, no one would notice nor would they really care. It really makes me mad.

I also am going to be out of money and homeless at the end of June. I am getting really sick and tired of having to explain to people NO, I don't have friends or family to stay with. I don't have anyone. Seriously. No one.


----------



## nix (Feb 27, 2010)

It's really sad in what kind of world we live in... completely alone and nobody cares. I can almost relate with you.
I hope that you will find some job to get out of that worst state. Also, once DP completely goes away you will be much stronger for sure. 
It seems to me that most of us here with DP/DR has no actualy any direction in life or any emotional relationship that would keep us going on.
But we must not lose hope.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2010)

nix said:


> It's really sad in what kind of world we live in... completely alone and nobody cares. I can almost relate with you.
> I hope that you will find some job to get out of that worst state. Also, once DP completely goes away you will be much stronger for sure.
> It seems to me that most of us here with DP/DR has no actualy any direction in life or any emotional relationship that would keep us going on.
> But we must not lose hope.


I won't be able to find a job. Not in this economy. Every job on the employment department website gets over 1000 views.


----------



## nix (Feb 27, 2010)

tinyfairypeople said:


> I won't be able to find a job. Not in this economy. Every job on the employment department website gets over 1000 views.


I can't find a job for 2 years now...








It's really a disaster!
It was hard for me to find job without DR, but now with DR I feel like I'm from Mars or another dimension...


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2010)

Damn that really sucks!!! What are you going to do???


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2010)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> Damn that really sucks!!! What are you going to do???


Right now I'm looking at going to a shelter. They only let you stay for a month though. Either that or sleeping in my car.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2010)

nix said:


> I can't find a job for 2 years now...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly. My therapist told me that she feels that right now I absolutely am not capable of working. Not to mention the fact that I already know this. It would be a disaster. She suggested I get a lawyer and demand spousal support in my divorce but my soon to be ex husband has no money to give.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2010)

tinyfairypeople said:


> Right now I'm looking at going to a shelter. They only let you stay for a month though. Either that or sleeping in my car.


Well keep us informed on your situation!!


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

There are often more resources available than we ever are aware of. I suggest checking out churches, even if you're not religiously affiliated. In my area, theres a home/school for single struggling mothers and it's run by Catholics but It's truly a godsend for anyone in need of that kind of assistance. Shelters are also an obvious pick. Any betty griffin's new by? Are you taking your kids with you?


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2010)

Minerva8979 said:


> There are often more resources available than we ever are aware of. I suggest checking out churches, even if you're not religiously affiliated. In my area, theres a home/school for single struggling mothers and it's run by Catholics but It's truly a godsend for anyone in need of that kind of assistance. Shelters are also an obvious pick. Any betty griffin's new by? Are you taking your kids with you?


I have a 9 year old daughter I am taking with me.


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

Welfare? Some kind of government handicap assistance? Many people get some kind of financial support for medical problems. If your doctor can sign a legal document stating that you can't work then you might be eligible for gov't support.


----------



## PSUgirl (Apr 8, 2010)

tinyfairypeople said:


> Exactly. My therapist told me that she feels that right now I absolutely am not capable of working. Not to mention the fact that I already know this. It would be a disaster. She suggested I get a lawyer and demand spousal support in my divorce but my soon to be ex husband has no money to give.


I have a friend who is Bi-Polar and because of it he is unable to work. So now he is get SSI- supplemental security income. If your therapist agrees that you cannot work, then ask her to look into that for you! Im really sorry about ur situation, but DP is not forever and this wont be forever.

What state do you live in? Different states offer different help, but SSI is national.

Please keep us informed!


----------



## PSUgirl (Apr 8, 2010)

tinyfairypeople said:


> Exactly. My therapist told me that she feels that right now I absolutely am not capable of working. Not to mention the fact that I already know this. It would be a disaster. She suggested I get a lawyer and demand spousal support in my divorce but my soon to be ex husband has no money to give.


here is a website that explains about SSI and SSD
http://www.disabilitysecrets.com/

on the bottom is a form for your therapist to fill out. show it to her 
hope that helps!


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2010)

PSUgirl said:


> here is a website that explains about SSI and SSD
> http://www.disabilitysecrets.com/
> 
> on the bottom is a form for your therapist to fill out. show it to her
> hope that helps!


I looked into disibility yesterday and you cannt get it unless you can prove that your illness will last atleast a year beyond the date you apply. It also is a massive battle to get then to approve it. Ive only had dpd for 7 months. 
I also cannot get welfare because they make you participate in a jobs program. you go in 9 to 5 monday thru friday to the welfare office and do training. you also have to submit 4 job applications a day and if after a few weeks you dont get hired, they give you like 300 a month. Rent here is 600 for a 1 bedroom.


----------

